# Motor insurance?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm a bit confused on this and hope some kind soul will correct me if I'm wrong.

It seems that any car over 6 years old can only be insured for 3rd party only and not even for third party fire and theft. 

Firstly, am I correct in that assumption and secondly, can we get 3rd party fire and theft or fully comprehensive cover for cars over 6 years old from any companies outside Portugal to give us that cover here?

I appreciate I might be in a slightly unusual position because my car is a relatively valuable classic but find it hard to accept the fact I can't get better cover for my much loved car.


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Most insurers over here will insure a car fully comprehensive up to 10 years old, i also use companies outside of Portugal who will cover up to 15 years old.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine is 32 years and 19 days old....


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Ibex are woth a try. They advertise on EPforum


FAYE DOBSON
Oficina 14, Sotomarket, Sotogrande, 11310, San Roque, Cadiz, Spain
DD: (+34) 956 584 644
T: 900 707 000 (From Spain)
T: 800 860 705 (From Portugal)
T: 0845 652 4239 (From United Kingdom)
T: 01 246 7677 (From Ireland)
E:[email protected]


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks.... I'll give them a try...


----------

